# Detailing supplies around Edinburgh, Glasgow or inbetween?



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Is there anywhere around the central belt with detailing supplies on the shelf?


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

David at Chemical Guys and Gordon at CarPro both in units at 420 Hamilton Rd
Halway, Cambuslang. 
Glasgow. G72 7TN


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

In addition to the ones above, there is John at Angelwax in Renfrew 
Units F, G & H
Meadowside Street
Renfrew
Scotland
PA4 8SR
0141 886 6732
http://www.angelwax.co.uk/


----------

